# SUBMIT YOUR PROFISH ENTRY PHOTOS HERE!!



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the official thread for submitting your entries into the Viking Profish Competition. At the end of the comp period (End of July) a TOP 10 will be selected, and these will then be narrowed down to a TOP 5 by Members choice. One lucky winner will then be randomly drawn as a winner of the new Profish. Full terms and conditions here. viewtopic.php?f=51&t=16862

Please note - this thread is for submission of legitimate entries ONLY - please do not use this thread for discussion.

For those of you who are worried about 'copycat' entries should you submit yours early, you are welcome to pm your entry to me and I'll register it in the comp, only revealing it after the entry date has closed.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ZIPPERS ENTRY - SUBMITTED 5th JUNE


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ARPIES ENTRY - SUBMITTED 8/6


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

For those who enjoy a bit of electronic viral marketing, a profish comp myspace page

*Add it here*: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =384931274


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok heres my entry the only celeb is ME :twisted: ;-) :lol:

Giving a lesson on formwork and slipped the profish into the title screen, got one of the class to snap a couple of pics. There is actually 15 guys in the class but the room wasn't big enough to get them in the photo.




























Cheers Dave


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's my entry...He's Australia's first Prime Minister - Edmund Barton and he hangs around the Town Green at Port Macquarie. (That's the Macquarie Hotel in the background) - Loves his fishing and his beer so he must be a good bloke! The lure by the way is an SX40 (#307 I think)and I believe the fish fought way above his weight division!
I was going to photo edit out the fishing line that held the AKFF/Viking logo in place so it wouldn't blow in the wind but then I re-read the rules and realised I would have been disqualified if I'd done that. I chose not to submit this under 'copycat' status in the hope this will inspire some AKFFers to get creative and give the rest of us some entertaining and creative snapshots. 
Good luck fellas!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy Crap! I just read the instructions again :shock: - public exposure! not exposure IN public.....right. 
I get it now...makes sense actually. No wonder the wife was so upset......


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

should have placed the fish tail down :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Genius at work .......perhpsa nto!


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

the man or a womans dream a fish and a drink(vb can)


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

this picture is in my friends tattoo shop at kelso(bathurst)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

there was a topic going around about the adventure bound being the best fishing show on telly. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8290&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=adventure+bound
thats the link

and these are the hosts

















cheers


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Entry posted as advised by Zipper :shock:


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

This BIG picture was at Tacklepower, located on the Pacific Highway at Charlestown (ie excellent coverage!!!) - The good looking bloke in the photo is me!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

A couple more entries submitted by Robbo. 















Only a week left to get yourself in to a chance to win a new yak!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

My journey of Profish discovery took me to Thailand where i had heard of a secret cult of Profish worshipers.
Firsts signs were obvious:









I had heard that the government had cracked down on them but the officials i spoke to where giving nothing away:









I also heard that the use of Profish Kayaks had been banded but the rebels had started producing their own knockoffs in defiance.
The yaks are based on the same hull shape but are lacking one or two of the more refined features that the original carries:









At last the government allowed me to meet with some of the Profish worshipers, although they were under arrest, they still remained defiant in support of their cause.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

There were more shots to be had but unfortunately i went down with Dengue Fever. I was disappointed that my family didn't show the same dedication to the comp as myself, as i think the shot of me lying in a local hospital (middle of the jungle) with the profish logo attached to the drip would have been a classic 

I did prove though, that although my ability to hunt out fish may be crap, i can still find a tackle shop in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Classic stuff Keza! :lol: :lol:

I hear that tackle shop is the only place you can get Mojo's when the kingies are on!


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

I hear the pope is a keen fan of AKFF!

[Mod edit: Sorry Dolphinhead. No photoshopping allowed.]


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I haven't posted piccies before, so hope this works.

Was working at the recent V8 Supercar round in Darwin and thought I should push the boundaries of professionalism by flying the profish logo in a few places to the 55,000 crowd... I also thought that it was long overdue that NT was represented on the forum - regardless of the "minor" croc problem in their waters!

First I thought I would chuck it on the V8 Supercar Transporter. The truck was so big the logo got kind of lost, so it is zoomed in - you get the idea...










Then I found one of Dick Johnson's V8 Supercars and tried to sneak the logo through for racing. Somehow I doubted bluetac would hold it on there at 280km per hour, but you have to try these things!



















After that I thought I should cut to the chase and get a grid girl to stick it on her backside and walk around for a while. I figured that there would be no better head turner than to incorporate such a strategy....



















More on next post.....


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Continued...

But then I noticed that the special XXXX Angels were about to put on a show on the main straight and couldn't pass up the chance to stick the logo on a trailer full of scantily clad women....!!!










Finally combined a Formula Ford Race Car with a Grid Girl during a photo shoot for someone else and snuck the logo on the car's air intake (between her legs). Not sure where the photographers photos could end up!!!










As an afterthought I also thought that the V8 Supercar stewards should do their bit to promote a great product:










I also managed to sneak behind a V8 Ute driver being interviewed post-race whilst I held up the logo, but I missed the race on TV, so don't know if it appeared... Oh well!

That's my bit in sunny Darwin.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Work mate had this on his back all the way from the city to Werribee 3/4hr trip didn't know until he got to Werribee :lol:


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

this might be a dumb question but has the winner been announced yet


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

ok thanks it was only a question hell


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and the winner is.................

to be announced soon


----------

